# Security at Clumber Park



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thinking of going to Clumber Park CC site.
From reading reviews it appears there is a big problem with bikes being stolen on this site. 
Anyone on here any experience of this?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We haven't personally had a problem there but the wardens say it can be and issue and they provide a free lock-up service in a sort of shed. The bikes have to be put in and take out within certain time limits but I can't remember what they are. We used this service one night but risked keeping them on our bike rack the second night as we didn't want the hassle in the morning.


Chris


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

There have been reports of thefts of bikes and from cars in the whole of the park,not just the caravan club site,it is a huge area of about 3000 acres.

It is sensible to take normal security precautions as at any location,at night,always lock the bikes to something solid,either the m/home chassis,bike rack or a nearby tree(there are plenty in there) :lol: 

When I spoke to a National Trust employee in Clumber Park his advice was to only park the car in the recognised NT car parks.A lot of thefts have occurred when a car has been parked in a remote part of the estate and the occupants have left it unattended.

It's a beautiful place and don't be put off visiting by the fear of crime,if you take sensible precautions you will be fine.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> snipped .....
> It's a beautiful place and don't be put off visiting by the fear of crime,if you take sensible precautions you will be fine.


... and do visit the walled garden, and hothouses, especially if you'll be going when the herbaceous borders are in bloom.

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*shame*

What a shame.

We were in Limburg, Netherlands last year at a thermal baths car park. Not a security or car park attendant in sight.

Wehen we parked up around Lunch, I pointed out that the VW van next to us had about £3,000 of electric bikes on the back.

When we came out at 3pm. We had a bit to eat and a brew, they were still on the back. No locks, no alarms, nothing to stop any would be thief from having them off the back.

The owner returned around 4pm, just as I was standing at the back admiring the bikes. Just a smile, a hello and off they drove.

In the town, people left their tomtoms on the dash, plugged into the cigar lighters overnight.

Doors left open, keys in ignitions.

Bikes unlocked, wallets, purses and belongings on full view.

Here, nail it down.

TM


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Slightly different twist on the Netherlands. We camped in Delft C&CC rally as I was unloading our £75 ea bikes from the rack the guy parked opposite in his much bigger and posher MH advised me his bike was over two grand and his wife's slightly less.
We cycled into the town for Beatrix's Birthday celebrations and cycled back. They arrived later his wife with bike him walking. Bike nicked.
Perhaps they thought it was part of the sale childrens sale.

In France last year Vans broken into at Amboise and tents robbed at the Chartes Municipal. I have come to the conclusion you need to vet Municipal sites as they allow some dubious characters to pitch including MHF members.

Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Clumber Park is as secure as any large parkland. I live seven miles away. I visit regularly at a weekend

Unchained bikes can be stolen from anywhere.

Two NT bikes were stolen a couple of weeks ago.
Locks and chains are a must.

Dave p


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I've been walking in Clumber Park for 50 years now, at least once a week I walk around the lake and I never tire of going there   

I have heard the stories about bike thefts at the CC site - it is a good walk from the Visitor Centre and a little off the beaten track for most visitors to the park, but be sensible and use locks, don't leave them in out of the way places and you should be OK  

Its not far to the Sherwood Forest visitor centre at Edwinstowe, plenty of motorhome friendly parking there, walk and see the Major Oak and there is a good chippy in the village as well as a couple of pubs/restaurants.

Hope you enjoy your visit, its a wonderful place to get out and about.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

StAubyns said:


> I've been walking in Clumber Park for 50 years now, at least once a week I walk around the lake and I never tire of going there
> 
> I have heard the stories about bike thefts at the CC site - it is a good walk from the Visitor Centre and a little off the beaten track for most visitors to the park, but be sensible and use locks, don't leave them in out of the way places and you should be OK
> 
> ...


seconded, i grew up in woodsetts 4 miles away and never tired of it whatever the season ( my favourite being winter fresh gathered chestnuts done on a red glowing coal fire  ) . Beautiful when the blooms are out, plenty fot the "twitchers" be it mating grebes, honey buzzard or white stork....And the watersplash a must to clean the car 

But who the heck dyed all the squirels grey :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You would have to be desperate to nick my bike.
I do pass a cable through the frame but as it's an older 'mountain' bike that has been hand painted white with some of the paint splodged on the saddle, it's not too desirable.

Ray.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

my mates say, any bike in a storm, Ray :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Be careful if you wildcamp in that area as well. There are some dodgy characters and doggers about of an evening. No, not you Dave p :lol: 

I would never go back to Sherwood Forest. The last time I was there, I was nearly run over by a Tank. Luckily they are easy to hear coming.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

plenty of bikes on the estate near us, haven't got a clue where they "find" them. :roll: 

I'd just say Clumbers rather close by to us, get some good locks, if it aint nailed down they will have it. be on car boot week after.

john


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

On average we get two tatters vans a day and we live in a close that is off a close that is off an avenue.
I think the local kids are now wise to the fact that if they go in for a pee and leave the bike on the footpath fighting chance it won't be there when they come back. 
One feature the tat men have is they have this recorded message bawling out all of the time,you have at least a three minute warning.

Steve


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

We have used the CC site a lot as it is only 20mins from us and we have never had anything stolen or seen any shifty behaviour on site?.

We also go in the car to clumber park for a walk round and have parked in the car park and along the avenues many times, again with no issues?


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Same as everywhere - there's always a risk, luckily they can't be everywhere at once - hence as usual very different experiences. The advice is much appreciated though!

However, after a couple of VERY short laps of the rally field at Clumber to the loud mirth of fellow campers - I was ready to hand my bike to anyone who looked ready to take it away. :lol:


----------

